
Ask HN: How to stop a government from censoring my website? - aharbi
Hey,<p>So I run a website that invites journalists to submit articles and their keep anonymity. The problem is the country where the articles are targeted at (Saudi Arabia) is blocking my website. I think (don&#x27;t trust me on this one) they&#x27;re using some kind of a DNS blocking mechanism.<p>The site translates influential articles about freedom of expression and democracy, and allows people to submit their own articles.<p>Is there a practical way to _stop_ them from censoring the site?<p>Thank you.
======
thedevindevops
Are they blocking archive.org or cache/snapshot sites? It doesn't stop them
blocking your site but would allow you to share links, etc.

------
franciscrick1
Get out of SA first.

